# Circle City Cycle Truck Roll Call or Show Your CT



## Jrodarod (Jun 3, 2019)

Just would like a show of hands (Cycle Trucks ) who is coming. Or, just post your Rig in support of all CT owners..


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 3, 2019)

I'll be there


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 3, 2019)

Jrodarod said:


> Just would like a show of hands (Cycle Trucks ) who is coming. Or, just post your Rig in support of all CT owners..
> View attachment 1009422



don,t have a cycle truck.. but this is the ride i usually go on so i will be there


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 3, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> don,t have a cycle truck.. but this is the ride i usually go on so i will be there






I have a nice original Prewar for you. $ or trade


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 3, 2019)

Jrodarod said:


> Just would like a show of hands (Cycle Trucks ) who is coming.



I don't have one, but will ride any complete truck that someone drops off for this Ride.
Bring it to Fountain Valley by the 405 Fwy; I will get another one there. (A loaner for just this occasion)
Or I ride this HD Western Flyer again.


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 3, 2019)

I have my BMX CT Available...


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 4, 2019)

I’ll be there.


----------



## whizzer kid (Jun 5, 2019)

Sure would like to!!!
But I’m here in Buffalo. Looks like fun!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 5, 2019)

whizzer kid said:


> Sure would like to!!!
> But I’m here in Buffalo. Looks like fun!!
> 
> View attachment 1010363View attachment 1010364
> ...


----------



## 58tornado (Jun 5, 2019)

Basket case will be there.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 6, 2019)




----------

